# leaves coming from the buds



## StintheKing (Aug 22, 2007)

should you cut the leaves coming out from the buds, they got crystals on them, should you cut those, maybe just the big ones or leave them on the bud


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 22, 2007)

It is all personal preference.  Most people would tell you to.  However, I love to keep those crystal laden smaller leaves on the buds because I toss away all of my clippings.  This also gives the a bud an exotic look IMO.  So, keep them on there.  If you don't like it, it sure is a lot easier to clip them off rather than stick them back on.


----------



## Bumazaj (Aug 23, 2007)

why would people usually cut the small leaves off, if they have trichomes on? do they taste bad?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 23, 2007)

*Nope they don't taste bad at all. We however cut all the leaves off including the small one's with trichromes. Then we take all the trimmings and make HASH.   You can do it either way like DL said it's up to the grower. *


			
				Bumazaj said:
			
		

> why would people usually cut the small leaves off, if they have trichomes on? do they taste bad?


----------



## medicore (Aug 30, 2007)

I say unless you are going to make hash don't cut them off - what a waste.


----------



## Sophiesdad (Aug 31, 2007)

I personally trim all the leaf with 3-4 days growing left and at the same time stop watering the plants completely.
I use all the leaf with any "sugar" on it to make Canna-butter, in my opinion it's much easier to make and it's a lot easier to eat a rice crispy treat made with canna butter then it is to smoke a bowl of hash with my lunch at work.....


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 31, 2007)

Sophiesdad said:
			
		

> I personally trim all the leaf with 3-4 days growing left and at the same time stop watering the plants completely.
> I use all the leaf with any "sugar" on it to make Canna-butter, in my opinion it's much easier to make and it's a lot easier to eat a rice crispy treat made with canna butter then it is to smoke a bowl of hash with my lunch at work.....


canna butter that Stuff is great but i never thought of making rice crispy treats with it for work thanx for the idea bro peace


----------



## qwe (Aug 31, 2007)

StintheKing said:
			
		

> should you cut the leaves coming out from the buds, they got crystals on them, should you cut those, maybe just the big ones or leave them on the bud



Selling or making hash? cut them off .. if not keep em


----------

